
Non-activist tech news source? - thelettere
I used to read The Verge before they turned, then switched to Techmeme which has recently done the same.<p>Specifically I&#x27;m seeking a source for &quot;hard news&quot; about the tech industry that takes a value-neutral approach a la Reuters.
======
buboard
techcrunch?

~~~
thelettere
Thanks! Perused them and it looks a solid match.

I had always thought of them as being mostly startup centered, but it seems
they've expanded.

